# Do I dare ask?



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,

I was pulled over by a ST on the pike, I saw him immediately and pulled over right in front of where he was parked, it was in the left lane. When he got to my car he asked me if I “can back up good”, then he asked me to back up into the alcove where he was parked so I did. He was pretty quick, not much conversation so I didn’t say much. I got a ticket, I will go to court soon. My question is, do you think this is odd to have backed up on the pike?
Before you tear me apart, my dad was BPD for 31years, my brother was a Dade County police office for 35, and my nephew is a NJ State Trooper so I have the utmost respect for the police, please don’t make me lose that.
Thank you,


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was pulled over by a ST on the pike, I saw him immediately and pulled over right in front of where he was parked, it was in the left lane. When he got to my car he asked me if I "can back up good", then he asked me to back up into the alcove where he was parked so I did. He was pretty quick, not much conversation so I didn't say much. I got a ticket, I will go to court soon. My question is, do you think this is odd to have backed up on the pike?
> Before you tear me apart, my dad was BPD for 31years, my brother was a Dade County police office for 35, and my nephew is a NJ State Trooper so I have the utmost respect for the police, please don't make me lose that.
> Thank you,


I think it's odd that you stopped without being pulled over. An officer doing traffic enforcement will typically pick the location of where they want a car to stop.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Hope you don’t lose “respect” for me asking a question to your question, but why do you care that he had you back up in the break down lane a few yards to a spot that was safer for both of you AND the passing traffic at highway speeds? If you weren’t comfortable with doing it, you could have said something. I don’t think it’s weird, not every stop is textbook how you see it on TV, you try make the best and safest decisions you can for everyone at the time. I think it’s a little strange if you pulled over without being signaled to do so. You might have avoided the ticket all together if you just slowed and passed him without initiating a traffic stop for the Trooper yourself, then wondering why he had you move from the spot you chose to stop at.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Did you mention family on the job?


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Why are people pretending they don't know he was pulled over? Literally the first thing he said was that he was pulled over by a ST.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rogergoodwin said:


> Why are people pretending they don't know he was pulled over? Literally the first thing he said was that he was pulled over by a ST.


Reading comprehension? That part of the story doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Goose said:


> Reading comprehension? That part of the story doesn't make sense.


Idk, I've seen troopers wave down vehicles from the side of the road. Who knows.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rogergoodwin said:


> Idk, I've seen troopers wave down vehicles from the side of the road. Who knows.


Into the median?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

What ever happened to "pull over to the right side of the road" Is that something that only old farts like me do?


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Goose said:


> I think it's odd that you stopped without being pulled over. An officer doing traffic enforcement will typically pick the location of where they want a car to stop.


It isn't odd at all, just as I got to


Goose said:


> I think it's odd that you stopped without being pulled over. An officer doing traffic enforcement will typically pick the location of where they want a car to stop.


What's odd? He put his lights on, I knew it was for me and I stopped.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

BxDetSgt said:


> Did you mention family on the job?


Never


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

I


Goose said:


> Reading comprehension? That part of the story doesn't make sense.


 don't understand what doesn't make sense to you.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

woodyd said:


> I'm just curious as to why you wouldn't ask this question of one of your multiple family members who works in LE, particularly your nephew on NJSP.


What makes you think I didn't?


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Rogergoodwin said:


> Idk, I've seen troopers wave down vehicles from the side of the road. Who knows.





Goose said:


> Into the median?


Yes, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

I just wanted to get others thoughts on this. I’m not trying to get anybody in trouble. I read this page often and I do find that unless a LEO knows he’s talking to a LEO, they’re more likely to be snarky or mistrustful. I’m only asking your opinion. I thought my story was clear. And I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Me thinks seeing how you volunteered to get a ticket. Trooper put his hat on and figured it would be easier for you (him) to back up. Then for him to have to go loop around to get back to his favorite spot , for church....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justmom said:


> It isn't odd at all, just as I got to
> 
> What's odd? He put his lights on, I knew it was for me and I stopped.


He might have been indicating for you to slow down. Emergency lights on the side of the road = slow down and move over. It's not safe to pull into the median and he may have let you go with the visual warning to slow down when you saw emergency lights and instead you stopped.








justmom said:


> I
> 
> don't understand what doesn't make sense to you.


" I saw him immediately and pulled over right in front of where he was parked, it was in the left lane."
A couple options...he was parked in the left lane of an interstate highway? You stopped in the left lane? He was in the median and you pulled into the median and he asked you to back up into a safe pull-out? I'm going with the last option but with your responses it's starting to paint a clearer picture with my "maybe" paragraph up above which may have turned into an unintended traffic stop and he asked you to back up to make the stop safer for both you and him from passing traffic.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Oakum yokum said:


> Me thinks seeing how you volunteered to get a ticket. Trooper put his hat on and figured it would be easier for you (him) to back up. Then for him to have to go loop around to get back to his favorite spot , for church....


Trust me, it wasn't voluntary, I just reacted quickly and took my punishment for driving too fast.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

mtc said:


> *** There ARE areas on some highways - and some areas on the Pike - that there's a "left side break down lane" .
> 
> Dunno why she's being all coy though...


Coy? Why do you think I'm being coy?


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Goose said:


> He might have been indicating for you to slow down. Emergency lights on the side of the road = slow down and move over. It's not safe to pull into the median and he may have let you go with the visual warning to slow down when you saw emergency lights and instead you stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he was parked sideways ( not parallel) to the road, I pulled up on the dirt on the left.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

justmom said:


> Trust me, it wasn't voluntary, I just reacted quickly and took my punishment for driving too fast.


The Commonwealth thanks you for your support....


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

I retract my last statement, you pulled yourself over.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

What if he just put his lights on to merge onto Highway........
Then you pulled over.....
He's thinking, what the hell,. Coffee can wait.. I'll write the V and get one more done for the quota.... Lol.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm still confused as to why you would pull over to the left and stop in the median. It's not like doing so made the Trooper's job any easier or safer. It's not that hard to take your foot off the gas, signal a right lane change, and safely move over to the BDL. If you're the one that they really want, they will pull up behind you. Though there's a fair chance that once you get out of their way, they're going to cruise right on past to get to wherever else it is they need to be.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Oakum yokum said:


> The Commonwealth thanks you for your support....


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm still confused as to why you would pull over to the left and stop in the median. It's not like doing so made the Trooper's job any easier or safer. It's not that hard to take your foot off the gas, signal a right lane change, and safely move over to the BDL. If you're the one that they really want, they will pull up behind you. Though there's a fair chance that once you get out of their way, they're going to cruise right on past to get to wherever else it is they need to be.


If he didn't want me he could have just kept going. But he shut his lights off when I pulled over. Why is it that talking to you people is so complicated? I assume you're smart people. Smh.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Oakum yokum said:


> What if he just put his lights on to merge onto Highway........
> Then you pulled over.....
> He's thinking, what the hell,. Coffee can wait.. I'll write the V and get one more done for the quota.... Lol.


Nope, he was just getting his quota, there was no doubt.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Goose said:


> I think it's odd that you stopped without being pulled over. An officer doing traffic enforcement will typically pick the location of where they want a car to stop.


It seems to me that the driver is in control of where they'll pull over


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm still confused as to why you would pull over to the left and stop in the median. It's not like doing so made the Trooper's job any easier or safer. It's not that hard to take your foot off the gas, signal a right lane change, and safely move over to the BDL. If you're the one that they really want, they will pull up behind you. Though there's a fair chance that once you get out of their way, they're going to cruise right on past to get to wherever else it is they need to be.


It wasn't my job to make his job easier or safer, I pulled over where I could instead of both of us trying to cross three lanes to get to the other side. You can't just take your foot off the gas when everyone's traveling at the same speed.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

BxDetSgt said:


> Did you mention family on the job?


Nope


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm sure they're happy that you passed this message along


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

justmom said:


> If he didn't want me he could have just kept going. But he shut his lights off when I pulled over. Why is it that talking to you people is so complicated? I assume you're smart people. Smh.


The lights stay on during a traffic stop, I'm now assuming they get turned off when a citizen initiates the stop. 
He probably just went over to see what was wrong with you and then you were as annoying as your are on here, so it was on.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

justmom said:


> If he didn't want me he could have just kept going. But he shut his lights off when I pulled over. Why is it that talking to you people is so complicated? I assume you're smart people. Smh.


Well aren't you just a peach. You aren't smart enough to know that you're supposed to pull over to the right, but you're going to make assumptions about us. Oh ok sunshine.



justmom said:


> It wasn't my job to make his job easier or safer, I pulled over where I could instead of both of us trying to cross three lanes to get to the other side. You can't just take your foot off the gas when everyone's traveling at the same speed.


I said take your foot off the gas and gradually slow down, not slam on the brakes and throw out the parachute. If you can't figure out how to safely navigate from the left lane to the right lane/BDL; then, you probably shouldn't be driving on a highway. Oh and lovely attitude that it isn't your job to make his job safer or easier considering you claim to A) have a great deal of respect for officers and B) have several family members in or retired from law enforcement. I guess it doesn't matter that trooper might have a wife, child, mother, sisters, aunts, or friends who care about his safety.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

justmom said:


> It seems to me that the driver is in control of where they'll pull over


To a small extent, unless they fail to yield, stop in the middle of the road, pull over to the left instead of the right, or they pull over and stop when they aren't being pulled over.

There are things we cannot make you understand, so maybe it is best you talk with your nephew or go to court and ask the trooper about it.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm still confused as to why you would pull over to the left and stop in the median. It's not like doing so made the Trooper's job any easier or safer. It's not that hard to take your foot off the gas, signal a right lane change, and safely move over to the BDL. If you're the one that they really want, they will pull up behind you. Though there's a fair chance that once you get out of their way, they're going to cruise right on past to get to wherever else it is they need to be.


Well History hound, I've been driving for quite a while and I know what I'm doing. There was a lot of traffic and I acted on instinct. He never asked why I didn't pull over to the right, why should you? Thanks for your advice though.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Goose said:


> To a small extent, unless they fail to yield, stop in the middle of the road, pull over to the left instead of the right, or they pull over and stop when they aren't being pulled over.
> 
> There are things we cannot make you understand, so maybe it is best you talk with your nephew or go to court and ask the trooper about it.


Well thank you. Now that I have so many of you saying it wasn't me that he was pulling over, I'll let it be known that it's such a common response here. There's nothing you understand that I don't. Thanks though, lol.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> Well aren't you just a peach. You aren't smart enough to know that you're supposed to pull over to the right, but you're going to make assumptions about us. Oh ok sunshine.
> 
> I said take your foot off the gas and gradually slow down, not slam on the brakes and throw out the parachute. If you can't figure out how to safely navigate from the left lane to the right lane/BDL; then, you probably shouldn't be driving on a highway. Oh and lovely attitude that it isn't your job to make his job safer or easier considering you claim to A) have a great deal of respect for officers and B) have several family members in or retired from law enforcement. I guess it doesn't matter that trooper might have a wife, child, mother, sisters, aunts, or friends who care about his safety.


Aren't we a bit dramatic with the parachute comment? It was not my job to keep him safer, it's actually the reverse which I why I posed my question initially. I have much respect for the families of officers lost on the job or off. I lost my husband suddenly when my kids were 7 and 10 (he was jogging, heart attack). So I am empathetic to ANY family who have lost a love one, especially kids, it hurts everyday wishing my kids still had their dad. And my attitude is just fine thank you. What stinks here is how you and some of your other cronies here like to treat people, it's wrong. Most times you're sharing a laugh at someone's expense, hence my title: Dare I Ask. Are you like this when you pull someone over too? That's sad, you give the good guys a bad rap. Iif you're wondering why I wrote how my husband died it's because I figured you'd mock that in some way too. You could sure learn a few things here, have a heart, it gets you a lot further than sarcasm and put downs. Have a nice day.


----------



## justmom (Nov 7, 2017)

Goose said:


> To a small extent, unless they fail to yield, stop in the middle of the road, pull over to the left instead of the right, or they pull over and stop when they aren't being pulled over.
> 
> There are things we cannot make you understand, so maybe it is best you talk with your nephew or go to court and ask the trooper about it.





BxDetSgt said:


> Did you mention family on the job?


I'd never do that.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

All your questions have been answered, just not in the way you were hoping for because we aren't going to sugar coat your situation and we were not there.

Thread flushed.


----------

